# lumpy jaw



## marytx (Mar 17, 2008)

This morning I was admiring the udder on one of my young two year olds, then to my horror I noticed something else--a big lump on her left jaw. I felt it and it is firm.

A couple of years ago I saw this in another goat and took her to the vet. Lumpy jaw, he said, and put her down. :down

I believed from what I read that it could have been caused by something stickery getting stuck in her jaw. We, sadly, have a lot of stickery things in the field.

Before I take this goat in, y'all please give me some advice. What would you do?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks to be an abscess of some kind. Get her separated from your other goats, and it would be best to find a vet who would check it out. Preferably have it surgically removed and contents sent in for testing. If it is CL, it is very, very contagious, don't let it open up on it's own and spread the pus all over your place.


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

From the position on the jaw it might be a tooth abscess or maybe a salivary cyst.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and they will sometimes come up from pg hormones in the salivary gland and then disapear. So find a vet that will check it all. you can check for tooth but be very careful and use a pvc pipe in the mouth first before putting fingers in.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm glad you found this forum, too!


----------



## marytx (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you for the replies. I don't believe it is a salivary cyst because it if firm and not squishy.
I am concerned because I only know of one livestock vet in the area, and last time he seemed scared of it and not interested in looking further into the matter. His advice was to take her to the sale barn or put her down. I figured if it was as bad a thing as he seemed to think, why would I take her to the sale barn, so we cut our losses and had her put down.

I don't really want to stick my hand in there. I tried that the last time and got bit/cut. I guess I have to take her to the vet, and am wondering what I should say to him and suggest that he do.

mary


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Has it been growing a while? Looks more like a salivary cyst. The vet can aspirate it and if it's clear fluid it is a cyst. My dd had a market wether last year that had a cyst and it looked just like it. He was cae & cl neg. and the vet aspirated it. The only bad thing because he did aspirate it it ended up getting larger. We still have him and it doesn't bother him. It is firm to the touch also. If it came on suddenly I would say check for infection.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like a cyst to me ...is she current on her wormer? I know I have had a cow with lumpy jaw and the vet cleaned it out and she was fine ...we wormed her and gave her antibiotics. I bet its a absess or a cyst. Find a different vet if you can that will check it better for you...dont remember goats getting lumpy jaw.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you need to have two people and put a pvc pipe in the mouth between the back teeth so they can't bite you then ck around the gum and area for splinters/hay etc. 
Chaty they can get lumpy jaw from heavy worm loads but this does appear to be that.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

What is "lumpy jaw"?! Is that common vernacular for CL?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OOPS was thinking bottle jaw


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

It is treatable


Lumpy jaw

Actinomycosis or lumpy jaw produces immovable hard swellings on the upper and lower jawbones of cattle, commonly at the central molar level. It is caused by an anaerobic micro-organism, Actinomyces bovis. The fungus invades tissue through breaks in the lining of the mouth caused by eating rough forage. The tumor-like swellings develop slowly and may take several months to reach a noticeable size. Lumpy jaw may be well advanced before external signs are visible. The lumps consist of honeycombed masses of thin bone filled with yellow pus. If neglected the swellings may become very large. In advanced cases openings develop and discharge small amounts of sticky pus containing gritty yellow granules. 

Difficult breathing due to involvement of the nasal bones may be the first sign. As the disease progresses, chewing becomes more difficult and painful, resulting in loss of condition. Occasionally, the soft tissues of the head and alimentary tract can be involved. Lesions in the alimentary tract give vague symptoms of indigestion, often with chronic bloat.

The most common treatments are iodine therapy or tetracyclines. Treatment is often ineffective. If the disease is detected early, it may be better to dispose of the animal while it is still in good condition. Only the head should be condemned by meat inspectors, unless the lesions have spread elsewhere in the body.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

mary said:


> <snipped> I don't believe it is a salivary cyst because it if firm and not squishy.<snipped>
> 
> mary


 The only salivary cyst we've had in the herd was on a older wether. It was just suddenly there one morning. About as big as the one in the pic. It was HARD, not squishy. Cow vet, checked him out.. pronounced it just a cyst. Said we could drain it or let it go. Joe was so horrid to hang on to (he has big horns) we just turn him loose and let him live with it. He ate just fine, didn't seem to bother him at all. One day about three months later, it just started to go down a bit. Finally one day it was just gone.
susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/50200.htm


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't panic,but I would have that spot checked Quick.... have the vet aspirate some stuff from the lump and check it before putting her down as this makes 2 that you have had and you need to know what you are dealing with in your herd before your possible loose even more goats ...... Call vets in your area that are for livestock and ask if you bring in your goat , can he do a aspiration on contents of a lump on her jaw and test for what problem you are having... Get answers before that knot pops !!!.... and possibly spreads


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am kind of an authority on Salivary cysts  as are everyone who visits my farm and gets to see and feel of Birdy  The are soft and squishy and you can move spit freely through them.

With where it is, I would have it looked at. The only way you will know if it is CL is to have the material inside it tested...send the material to UC Davis. When approaching the vet tell them upfront that you want this tested for CL (Cornybacterium Pseudo-tuberculosis) and don't let them lance it and tell you it is nothing. If it goes into the mouth and is connected to a bad molar (I have one of these right now in my barn, she is going on antibiotics after she kids and then if it doesn't go away the tooth will be pulled) But you can smell her abscessed molar with her horrible breath (decay). If she does test positive for CL from the material, put her down and yes you can eat her with careful butchering looking for internal abscess. If she is negative, than let the vet lance it and clean it up well.

Just don't not do anything...if CL it will burst, either internal or external and you will be infecting your place, other goats and it will hurt your sales as you have to disclose you have CL. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

hmmmm... soft & squishy.. now I wonder if Joe even had a cyst? maybe it was a thorn (which is what I thought it was went I called the vet) vet thought it was a cyst.... that was a couple years ago. Once it was gone, it never came back. It didn't burst on the outside, think it was inside his mouth. Learn something new every day.. thank you Vicki.
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## marytx (Mar 17, 2008)

Today I had Mallory down to the vet clinic, and saw a different vet than last time. He examined it closely, also checking lymph nodes. 

He did not think it was cl, but rather thought it was probably an abcessed tooth. He did not feel anything like a splinter or burr.

He did draw out fluid, which will be cultured, and squirt in some antiseptic. He didn't want to lance on the outside chance of it being cl.

He suggested that I switch from Penicillin to Biomycin, and give it for three days, and he'll call me next week when the culture comes in.

Oh, and he did suggest that I separate her until then, which I have done.

Thanks for all advice. I'll let y'all know how this turns out.

mary


----------



## marytx (Mar 17, 2008)

the culture came back today, negative. :biggrin
Vet thinks we can wait a couple of weeks to see if the problem resolves itself, since it does not appear to be bothering her.
mary


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Good news!!

Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Great NEWS! Bet you are a happy camper now.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

That is Great ...


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

She's such a pretty doe. I'm glad her test came back negative. Kathie


----------



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

yay! great news


----------



## marytx (Mar 17, 2008)

Today I had Mallory back in to the vet to have that abcess opened and cleaned out. Yuck! I had thought that I'd want to see it done before I ever tried it myself. After seeing it done, and only paying 22.50 for it, I think it's worth paying the vet to do it.

Here's what I wanted to add, though. The vet checked closely for a tooth problem, but didn't find one. He said that because he felt some necrosis in the jaw, he suspected that perhaps she had been bitten by something poisonous which started all this.

I guess we'll never know.

mary


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

WONDERFUL news !! and also that not all lumps are CL but always isolate and get them lumps tested before putting the goat down .


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Really glad to know she is CL negative and doing fine! Congrats! I would keep this vet in mind. He sounds like one of the good ones.

-Kim


----------

